# Rezept: Grubenratteneintopf



## Michithekiller (6. September 2011)

Moin,

weiß jemand zuverlässig ob es das Rezept wirklich nicht mehr für Hordler gibt? Wenn es doch noch für Hordler gibt wo bitte bzw muss man irgendwo vorquesten usw.

Rezept: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5487


Danke


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2011)

kommentare lesen?



> #17 hat recht das Rezept droppen die Räuber in der Grube, nach ca 20-30 Räuber war das Rezept da


----------



## Michithekiller (6. September 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> kommentare lesen?



Kannste lesen oder nur einen auf schlau machen? Versuch mal als Hodler die Räuber zu töten mal sehen ob dir was auffällt .


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2011)

Laut Kommentaren zur Quest gibt es das für Hordler:


> Alli: z.B. Räuber der Ausgrabungsststätte vor Bael Modan killen
> Hordie: mobs bei Bael Modon killen


----------



## Michithekiller (6. September 2011)

Also die "Burg" brennt bei mir heißt es gibt da keine Mob´s die ich töten könnte, desweiteren habe ich auch von einer Quest gehört nur finde sie nicht.


----------



## Cassiopheia (6. September 2011)

> *Gedroppt von:*
> 
> Räuber der Ausgrabungsstätte 	33-34 	AH 	1,1%
> Soldat von Bael'dun 	34-35 	AH 	0,4%
> ...



Quelle: Wowhead

Anmerkung: Rot = Angreifbar für die Fraktion | Grün = Freundlich für die Fraktion

edit: ok.. buffed wandelt den wowhead Link zum buffed Link um oO Naja das meiste der Infos is ja das gleiche.. Nur für welche Fraktion die Mobs sind fehlt und die Kommentare meistens zahlreicher dort sind (zumindest wenn man auf englisch schaut).


----------



## Michithekiller (6. September 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Quelle: Wowhead
> 
> Anmerkung: Rot = Angreifbar für die Fraktion | Grün = Freundlich für die Fraktion
> 
> edit: ok.. buffed wandelt den wowhead Link zum buffed Link um oO Naja das meiste der Infos is ja das gleiche.. Nur für welche Fraktion die Mobs sind fehlt und die Kommentare meistens zahlreicher dort sind (zumindest wenn man auf englisch schaut).



Aber das weiß ich doch schon, hatte ich sogar geschrieben. Die Mob´s für die Hodler laufen bei der "Burg/Festung" rum nur bei mir sind keine mehr weil ich damals da gequestest habe und die "Burg/Festung" jetzt brennt, was heißt keine mobs da die ich umhauen könnte. Ich frage aber schon in der Gilde ob wer da noch nicht gequestet hat.

BZW weiß jemand wo es die Q dafür gibt?


----------



## Cassiopheia (6. September 2011)

Also bei wowhead sind dazu Kommentare von patch 4.2 dass es die mobs dort noch gibt! deswegen ja auch meine quelle darunter... die ja leider nicht funzt (linkmäßig) weil buffed den wowhead link durch nen eigenen zum gleichen item ersetzt -.- !

Und zwar mehr als eins, von daher musst du die Mobs wohl einfach übersehn haben..

edit: nachdem ich nochmal die comments @wowhead gecheckt hab, habe ich noch einen hinweis gefunden der die helfen könnte: das gebiet ist gephased. hast du die quests dort beendet kommst du ohne fremde hilfe nicht mehr ran (dann benötigst du jemanden der die quests noch nicht fertig hat und dir die mobs aus dem phasing pullt - soll wohl angeblich gehen)



> *for Hordies*
> Okay confirmed this only drops for horde from raiders/soldiers/officers in Bael Moden (in and around the keep up the hill). If you have completed quests and are phased you will need a friend to help you. I have two accounts so I used a non-phased character to kite the mobs I needed out of Bael Moden and down the hill. Your phased character needs to be standing in an area identified as *Southern Barrens* or you will not be able to see or loot the mobs you need. Make sure you/your friend kites the mobs down to that same Southern Barrens location (at the bottom of the hill is fine).


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Also auf Buffed steht das das Rezept bei Grub im Nördlichen Brachland verkauft wird :S
Aber man muss wohl Questen bevor das geht


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. September 2011)

Das wurdmal verkauft (damals wars noch BoE), nachdem es erst ganz rausgenommen wurde. Dann wurd der Händler aber wieder entfernt bzw das Rezept bei dem Händler und nen Droprezept draus gemacht, welches gebunden ist.


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Nördliches Brachland hört sih nach Cataclysm an, einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Sufferwell (3. Januar 2012)

Hatte das Rezept auch gesucht:

Hier nun meine Erfolgsmeldung: Geht in die Ausgrabungsstätte, ihr müsste NICHT die Zwerge killn. Haltet Ausschau nach kleinen Ratten und tötet sie. (Grubenratten). Es müsste etwas droppen, dass ähnlich wie schäbige Grubenratte heisst. Dieses Teil nun einfach über nem Feuer oder über dem Kessel,der eh in der Ausgrabungsstätte rumsteht, anklicken. Und shcon habt Ihr euer Rezept. Dies funktioniert auch noch wenn man dort schon gequestet hat und die Burg brennt.

Ich hoffe, das hat geholfen.


----------



## black_jesus (29. Januar 2012)

Sufferwell schrieb:


> Hatte das Rezept auch gesucht:
> 
> Hier nun meine Erfolgsmeldung: Geht in die Ausgrabungsstätte, ihr müsste NICHT die Zwerge killn. Haltet Ausschau nach kleinen Ratten und tötet sie. (Grubenratten). Es müsste etwas droppen, dass ähnlich wie schäbige Grubenratte heisst. Dieses Teil nun einfach über nem Feuer oder über dem Kessel,der eh in der Ausgrabungsstätte rumsteht, anklicken. Und shcon habt Ihr euer Rezept. Dies funktioniert auch noch wenn man dort schon gequestet hat und die Burg brennt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, das hat geholfen.



DANKE!!!!

40 ratten gekillt, dann war die [Plumpe Grubenratte] drinnen. Durch die gekommt man das Rezept.


----------

